# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ

## ngia

Σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς της ΕΕΤΤ τα πρακτικά δεν πρέπει να δημοσιεύονται. Η ουσία των συζητήσεών παραμένει 

Κατόπιν των εξελίξεων που αναμένουμε, πλέον μπορούμε απερίσπαστα να επικεντρωθούμε στο hobby μας χωρίς την ανασφάλεια που ίσως υπήρχε, με σκοπό το δυνάμωμα ακόμα περισσότερο του δικτύου μας, την ενημέρωση και προσέλκυση του κοινού στο δίκτυο μας, την ανάπτυξη καλύτερων υπηρεσιών και στο τέλος να περνάμε ακόμα καλύτερα χωρίς να μας επηρεάζουν παράπλευρα θέματα.

----------


## dti

Τα καλύτερα που λέγαμε...  ::

----------


## enaon

Μπράβο παιδιά σε όλους μας, που με κόπο και προσπάθεια ετών κάναμε το παραπάνω εφικτό, μπράβο σε εκείνους που το πίστεψαν, και special μπράβο στον Δαμιανό (dti) που το κυνήγησε και το έπιασε.

----------


## thalexan

> Πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα συνάντηση ενημέρωσης με την ΕΕΤΤ, και συγκεκριμένα με τον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ κ Αλεξανδρίδη και τους προϊσταμένους εποπτείας και διαχείρισης φάσματος.


Μετά από αυτό είμαι έτοιμος για πεντάρια!!!

----------


## TheLaz

Ενα Μπραβο είναι πολύ λίγο αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κατι άλλο...
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ λοιπόν σε όσους με επιμονή και υπομονή κατάφεραν αυτό 
το μεγάλο βήμα.

Μια νέα μέρα ξημερώνει από αύριο για εμάς και τις ταράτσες μας  ::

----------


## aprin

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μπράβο κι από εμένα σαν ελάχιστη επιβράβευση κυρίως Νικήτα και Δαμιανό (κοινώς *ngia* και *dti*) για την "ακαριαία" ενέργειά τους προς όφελος όλων μας.  ::   ::  
Μπράβο και πάλι. Δεν κανονίζουμε λέω εγώ ένα μασα-meeting να το γιορτάσουμε και να κεράσουμε τους "μεγάλους ευεργέτες" μας ;  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.

Δέν κάνετε & μια συνάντηση με καμία πολεοδομία να τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα μας  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.
> 
> Δέν κάνετε & μια *συνάντηση* με καμία *πολεοδομία* να τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα μας


Εγκρίνουμε και επαυξάνουμε.  ::  
Να δώσουμε κάτι παραπάνω στην ανάγκη ρε παιδιά.  ::

----------


## dti

Είναι στις προθέσεις μας να γίνει και αυτό την κατάλληλη στιγμή (μόλις υπάρξει η εισήγηση της ΕΕΤΤ για την εξαίρεση των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας).

----------


## SPIROS

> 2. Πολεοδομία και κεραιοσυστήματά μας. Πρόκειται για άλλη Αρχή, η οποία διατηρεί το διακαίωμά της να ελέγχει κατασκευές οι οποίες κρίνει ότι δεν είναι όπως πρέπει. Πρόθεση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι στην εισηγητική της έκθεση να εξαιρεθούν οι κεραίες μας. Εκείνο που θα γίνει είναι να περιγράψουμε μια τυπική (όχι ακραία κατασκευή) στην ΕΕΤΤ, την οποία θα εισηγηθεί να απαλλαγεί (μαζί με άλλες) από τους σχετικούς πολεοδομικούς κανονισμούς. Στην περίπτωση που αυτό περάσει από την αρμόδια αρχή λύθηκε και το πολεοδομικό πρόβλημα.


Σε συναντηση που ειχα παλαιοτερα με το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ για το θεμα αυτο (αφου ειναι η προισταμενη αρχη της πολεοδομιας) μου ειχε ζητηθει αυτο ακριβως. Το κλιμα ηταν θετικο. Υπηρξε και παραλληλη τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με την ΕΕΤΤ η οποια ανεφερε οτι αξιζει να περιμενουμε το καινουριο πλαισιο.
Τωρα ισως ειναι ωρα για μια νεα συναντηση στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ. Εχω ακομα τα τηλεφωνα αν ειναι χρησιμα σε καποιον...

----------


## babisbabis

Θετικο παιδια, μπραβο.
Καλα δειχνουν να πηγαινουν τα πραγματα. 
Ελπιζω να ειναι ενημερα και τα συνεργεια της ΕΕΤΤ (να ενημερωνονται απο τον προεδρο και τους υψηλα ισταμενους) για περιπτωσεις σαν τις δικες μας.

----------


## argi

Η πόρτα μόλις άνοιξε και με την ΕΕΤΤ δίπλα μας έχουμε πολλά βήματα ακόμα... Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η διάθεση υπάρχει αλλά πρέπει να γίνει και η σχετική δουλειά συνεργασίας, *να οργανωθούμε πολύ καλύτερα και να επεκτείνουμε τους "κανόνες" που διέπουν το hobby μας*. 

Το γεγονός ότι διαλύθηκε το "σύννεφο" των αμφιβολιών και των παρανοήσεων δεν σημαίνει ότι αρχίζει η ασύδοτη και άναρχη ανάπτυξη... *Αντίθετα πρέπει να υπερασπιστούμε αυτό που μας αναγνωρίστηκε και να το διαφυλάξουμε...*

Αυτά σημαίνουν
α) καλύτερη και περισσότερη επικοινωνία προς τον έξω κόσμο
β) προσπάθειες για πιστοποίηση
γ) διαρκή επικοινωνία με τις αρχές (και όχι να επαναπαυθούμε αλλά να τους δώσουμε τα στοιχεία και προτάσεις που χρειάζονται)
δ) με την ΕΕΤΤ και την διάθεση που έδειξε δίπλα μας πιθανόν να μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε αργά αλλά σταθερά και στις άλλες "δύσκολες" υπηρεσίες όπως ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ & Πολεοδομία...

*Μπράβο σε όλους* που όλο αυτό τον καιρό με τις προτάσεις τους, σχόλια, συμφωνίες ή διαφωνίες, προετοίμασαν την κοινότητα και το κοινοτικό συνειδητό για να παρουσιάσει αποτελεσματικά την ομορφιά της προσπάθειας μας. Special credit στον dti που ποτέ δεν σταμάτησε να "κυνηγά" την επαφή με τις αρχές και η επιμονή του βοήθησε να γίνει η σημερινή συνάντηση. 

@rg! (very happy today...)

----------


## TheLaz

> *Αντίθετα πρέπει να υπερασπιστούμε αυτό που μας αναγνωρίστηκε και να το διαφυλάξουμε...*


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




> @rg! (very happy today...)


You are not alone.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
μπραβο παιδια αντε να ξεμπλεκουμε και με τους γειτονες μας ο καθενας

----------


## nkar

Γινομαι λίγο βαρετός με το να πω μπράβο κι εγώ
Πιστεύω οτι όλοι το λένε κι ας μην το γραφουν εδώ.

Μόνο μια διευκρίνηση.
Ποιοί συμμετείχαν από πλευράς AWMN?
Είδαμε το νικήτα στις φωτο.
Υπήρχε και κανένας άλλος παρών?

(για να ξέρουμε και σε ποιούς θα δώσουμε τα συγχαρητήρια)

----------


## vmanolis

Στην δεύτερη φωτό εκτός τον *ngia* πρέπει να είναι και ο *nvak*.  ::

----------


## nkar

Κι έλεγα , μόλις είδα τη φωτο:
αυτός από την ΕΕΕΤ μοιαζει καταπληκτικά με τον nvak  ::

----------


## RF

Μπράβο παιδιά  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πολύ καλή αρχή και εύχομαι και καλή συνέχεια ώστε να λυθούν όλα τα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.

----------


## nc

*ngia*, *nvak* and *dti* (the spy with Casio EX-Z3 camera  :: )

*Well done boys!!!*

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πολλές χιλιάδες μπράβο και ευχαριστώ από όλους μας!

----------


## dti

> Ποιοί συμμετείχαν από πλευράς AWMN?


- ngia από το Δ.Σ.
- nvak (παλιός φοιτητής του καθηγητή κ. Αλεξανδρίδη): μια αναφορά στην προ 25ετίας διπλωματική εργασία ήταν αρκετή για να σπάσει ο "πάγος"
- argi: έβαλε τις κατάλληλες πινελιές στο κείμενο με το οποίο διατυπώσαμε τα θέματα που μας απασχολούν (εστάλησαν με email την προηγουμένη της συνάντησης)
- κι εγώ: ίσως κάποιο θέμα που με απασχολεί τελευταία με πείσμωσε τόσο, ώστε να μη χάσουμε την ευκαιρία αυτής της επαφής. 

Αυτή ήταν η τρίτη (και τυχερή) μας επαφή στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ, τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια.

Αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ όλες οι κοινότητες μαζί, για να πραγματοποιήσουμε αυτό που ευχήθηκε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης: 
Να συνδέσουμε όλη την Ελλάδα!

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά Μπράβο σας… Τελικά τα τρεξίματα βγήκαν σε κάτι καλό.. Λίγο απότομο ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω μερικά από τα λεγόμενα ….αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει!

Όλα αυτά έρχονται για πολλούς ακριβώς την κατάλληλη στιγμή…

Τι να πω άλλο… πάμε να σφραγίσουμε την ιστορία… all the way…!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Δίκαια όλα τα μπράβο, μαζί και τα δικά μου.

Αυτό που μου τράβηξε περισσότερο την προσοχή ήταν η σημειολογία της γραβάτας του ngia.

Το μηνυμα που εκπέμπει (κραυγάζει μάλλον) είναι :

Με την ΕΕΤΤ είμαστε και *φαινόμαστε* Κύριοι.

Έχετέ το υπόψη σας μην κάνετε καμία ταρζανία και χαλάσετε την εμπιστευσιμότητα (πολύ τραβιέται τελευταία αυτή η λέξη) που με κόπο δημιούργησαν.

Και επειδή τον καλό Μηχανικό τον καταλαβαίνεις από τα σχέδια λεπτομερειών του, βάλτε στην πρώτη σελίδα του forum το logo της EETT.

----------


## lambrosk

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

σε όλους όσους συντελέσαν σε αυτό!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Και επειδή τον καλό Μηχανικό τον καταλαβαίνεις από τα σχέδια λεπτομερειών του, βάλτε στην πρώτη σελίδα του forum το logo της EETT.


Να σου πω ότι ένα αρθρακι και ένα logo με λινκ στην EETT δεν θα ήταν καθόλου άσχημη ιδέα…  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα σε όλους ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα, μια και από όσο φένεται , θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο σχετικά με το τι είναι νόμιμο και τι όχι.
Βέβαια υπάρχουν και πράγματα που θα πρέπει να γίνουν και από την πλευρά μας (πιστοποίηση εξοπλισμού , μη χρήση συχνοτήτων που δεν είναι ελεύθερες κλπ κλπ) αλλά σίγουρα μπορούμε να βρούμε άκρη και με αυτά.

----------


## socrates

Αναμφίβολα ήταν θετικότατη εξέλιξη... όπως όμως ανέφερε και ο argi, τα δικαιώματα πάνε μαζί με τις υποχρεώσεις.

Θα πρέπει να υπάρξει συνέχεια και συνέπεια, μέχρι να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι μας και να μετεξελιχθούν οι υποσχέσεις σε επίσημα έγγραφα.

Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία λοιπόν και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όσους έκαναν την κίνηση!

----------


## lambrosk

Για να δω και άλλες τέτοιες σημαντικες κινήσεις για να πληρώσω και κάτι παλιές συνδρομές και να γίνω , πάλι μέλος στο σύλλογο...  ::  

Και όχι κινήσεις με εταιρείες αλλά με δημόσιους φορείς για την ολική νομιμοποίηση μας...  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

::   ::   ::   :: 
οσα μπραβο και να πει κανεις ειναι λιγα!! Αντε να τα δουμε και υλοποιημενα σε επισημα εγγραφα, ελπιζω η ΕΕΤΤ να το "τρεξει" λιγο  ::  
ευγε!!

----------


## Exoticom

Ένα μπράβο σε όσους ασχοληθήκαν με το όλο θέμα και σαν παλιότερος νιώθω ξανά τον λόγο που ιδρύθηκε αυτό το σωματείο.
Όπως έγραψε MAuVE και ο NetTraptor καλά θα ήτανε να αναφέρουμε και να τονίζουμε την σημασία της *ΕΕΤΤ* σε αυτό το forum και σε κάθε wiki πάνω πάνω και με τονισμένα γράμματα να την αναφέρουμε.
Πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## dti

> Σε συναντηση που ειχα παλαιοτερα με το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ για το θεμα αυτο (αφου ειναι η προισταμενη αρχη της πολεοδομιας) μου ειχε ζητηθει αυτο ακριβως. Το κλιμα ηταν θετικο. Υπηρξε και παραλληλη τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με την ΕΕΤΤ η οποια ανεφερε οτι αξιζει να περιμενουμε το καινουριο πλαισιο.
> Τωρα ισως ειναι ωρα για μια νεα συναντηση στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ. Εχω ακομα τα τηλεφωνα αν ειναι χρησιμα σε καποιον...


Φυσικά και μας ενδιαφέρει αυτή η επαφή Σπύρο. Όποτε μπορέσεις μας δίνεις τα στοιχεία.

----------


## nvak

Ο οργανωτής της συνάντησης ήταν ο Δαμιανός (Dti). Ήταν και ο κύριος ομιλητής, αν και πολλές φορές τον διέκοψα όταν επαναλαμβάνονταν  ::  

Προτιμούν πιστοποιημένο εξοπλισμό αλλά δική μου αίσθηση απο όλη την συζήτηση είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να εκφράζουν διαφορετική γνώμη (ΕΟΚ, ΥΜΕ κλπ)

Ανατριχιάζουν και μόνο στην ιδέα το να μας ελέγξουν ή να μας ελέγχουν (πολύς φόρτος εργασίας χωρίς ωφέλη )

Επιμείναμε πολύ για τα κεραιοσυστήματα και τα προβλήματα με πολεοδομία και γειτόνους. Δέχθηκαν να εισηγηθούν με την βοήθειά μας στο ΥΜΕ την εξαίρεση μιας τυπικής εγκατάστασης. Θα χρειασθεί βέβαια κοινή απόφαση ΥΜΕ - ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ. Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει αρμοδιότητα πέρα απο το να εισηγηθεί.
Το πρόβλημα με τα κεραιοσυστήματα το ήξεραν καλά, καθότι πολλοί απο τους υπαλλήλους της ΕΕΤΤ είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες

Επιμέναμε πολύ στο να έχουμε κάτι πιό επίσημο, κάτι σαν άδεια τέλος πάντων να το δείχνουμε στούς γειτόνους και στην αστυνομία όταν έρχεται, έστω και αν αυτό δίνεται απο τα σωματεία. Μας ξεκαθάρισαν οτι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Όλα ειναι ελεύθερα. Το περισσότερο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι κάτι επίσημο σε παρουσίαση και προτροπή συμμετοχής στίς δραστηριότητές μας.

Ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τα συστήματα αριθμοδότησης που ακολουθούμε IP, DNS, node ID, Voip κλπ Υποσχεθήκαμε να τους ενημερώσουμε και συζητήσαμε την περίπτωση να γίνουν πιό επίσημα (κάτι σαν οδηγία ) πρός όλους (Ασύρματα δίκτυα δικά μας των δήμων κλπ)

Τα πράγματα έχουν καταλήξει εδώ απο καιρό. Βοήθησε ίσως η ραγδαία επέκτασή μας και η οικιοποίηση της μπάντας, οι παρουσιάσεις μας στα έντυπα και στίς εκθέσεις, άλλες επαφές που έγιναν απο άλλους, αλλά η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι τα βρήκαμε έτοιμα.

Επόμενη συνάντηση πρέπει να είναι με την πολεοδομία, ώστε να προετοιμάσουμε το έδαφος γιά την απόφαση για τα κεραιοσυστήματα.

Προτείνω κάτι σαν:
*" Επιτρέπεται μόνο ένα κεντρικό κεραιοσύστημα ανα πολυκατοικία για λήψη επίγειας ή δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου, και WiFi. 
Δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση μονοσωλήνιου ή τρισωλήνιου ιστού ανώτερου ύψους 4μ και κατ΄εξαίρεση των 6μ αν αποδεδειγμένα δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση τοποθέτησης παραβολικών κατόπτρων, όταν αυτά δεν υπερβαίνουν την διάμετρο του 1μέτρου"*

----------


## machine22

Υπόμνημα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ενα ακομη μπραβο κι απο μενα ειδικα στα παιδια που ετρεξαν το θεμα.

*Η προσοχη μας στο εξης θα πρεπει να δωθει στο θεμα της σωστης χρησης των διαθεσιμων συχνοτητων.
Το "ελευθερα" δεν σημαινει οτι τωρα μπορουμε να παρουμε φορα και να τα διαλυσουμε ολα!"*

Προχωραμε λοιπον.

----------


## nvak

> *Η προσοχη μας στο εξης θα πρεπει να δωθει στο θεμα της σωστης χρησης των διαθεσιμων συχνοτητων.
> Το "ελευθερα" δεν σημαινει οτι τωρα μπορουμε να παρουμε φορα και να τα διαλυσουμε ολα!"*


Δυστυχώς μόνοι μας δύσκολα θα το επιβάλλουμε. Δεν έχουμε ούτε την δύναμη σαν Σωματείο για κάτι τέτοιο. 
Στην συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ προτάθηκε από μας να υιοθετηθούν τα standards που έχουμε θέσει ως πρός την κατευθυντικότητα κεραιών διευθυνσιοδότηση κλπ.
Αυτοί δεν θέλουν να ξοδεύουν χρόνο με μάς. Θέλουν όμως την ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων δικτύων. 
Αφού τους ενημερώσουμε (κάτι που τους το υποσχεθήκαμε) μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε την επισημοποίηση κάποιων οδηγιών και την εφαρμογή τους με ευθύνη του Σωματείου. 

Δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι μόλις αρχίσαμε και πρέπει να βιασθούμε να προλάβουμε τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## nmout

> Πολεοδομία και κεραιοσυστήματά μας. Πρόκειται για άλλη Αρχή, η οποία διατηρεί το δικαίωμά της να ελέγχει κατασκευές οι οποίες κρίνει ότι δεν είναι όπως πρέπει. Πρόθεση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι στην εισηγητική της έκθεση να εξαιρεθούν οι κεραίες μας.


δηλαδη θα εισηγηθουν στην πολεοδομια να μην ζηταει αδεια για την wifi κεραια, αλλα οι ιδιοι θα ζητανε?

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Προτείνω κάτι σαν:
> [b]" Επιτρέπεται μόνο ένα κεντρικό κεραιοσύστημα ανα πολυκατοικία για λήψη επίγειας ή δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου, και WiFi. 
> ...


Ένα μόνο κεραιοσύστημα; Και τι θα πρωτομπεί εκεί επάνω;  ::  
Εκτός και αν μιλάμε για κάποιον πύργο 5-6 μέτρα ώστε να χωράνε όλες οι απαιτήσεις της πολυκατοικίας + οι δικές μας.  :: 
Γαιτί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ιστός που να σηκώνει επίγεια τηλεόραση, δορυφορική και έστω 3-4 interface με αντίστοιχα πιάτα, βεβαίως-βεβαίως.  :: 
Εκεί να δεις "παρεμβολές".  ::

----------


## acoul

> nvak = Δύναμη
> dti = διαχρονική εγγύηση
> ngia = κάνει παπάδες όταν ενεργοποιηθεί


 ...και φυσικά άξιοι όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που υλοποιήσαμε αυτό το πρωτότυπο και πρωτοπόρο εγχείρημα !!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν έχω λόγια παιδιά, θα ήθελα πραγματικά να ήμουν μαζί σας σήμερα στο καφέ αλλά έμπλεξα πάλι και θα έρθω αρκετά βράδυ.

Αυτό αξίζει ένα party στην έδρα (να την εγκαινιάσουμε κι επίσημα)...

----------


## dti

> δηλαδη θα εισηγηθουν στην πολεοδομια να μην ζηταει αδεια για την wifi κεραια, αλλα οι ιδιοι θα ζητανε?


Νίκο η δική σου περίπτωση αναφέρθηκε στον κ. Αλεξανδρίδη. Δυστυχώς η γνωμάτευση της ΕΕΤΤ έγινε προ της ανάληψης της νέας Διοίκησης...  ::  

Είναι γεγονός οτι ο ερχομός του κ. Αλεξανδρίδη έφερε πολλές αλλαγές, οπωσδήποτε θετικές για μας. 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχες αναφέρει οτι τώρα τον Απρίλη είναι η εξέταση της ένστασής σου, έτσι δεν είναι; 
Ίσως αν μπορούσες να ζητήσεις μια νέα παράταση, να βοηθούσε πολύ για την ευνοϊκότερη αντιμετώπιση της περίπτωσής σου.

----------


## petzi

> Η πόρτα μόλις άνοιξε και με την ΕΕΤΤ δίπλα μας έχουμε πολλά βήματα ακόμα... Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η διάθεση υπάρχει αλλά πρέπει να γίνει και η σχετική δουλειά συνεργασίας, *να οργανωθούμε πολύ καλύτερα και να επεκτείνουμε τους "κανόνες" που διέπουν το hobby μας*. 
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι διαλύθηκε το "σύννεφο" των αμφιβολιών και των παρανοήσεων δεν σημαίνει ότι αρχίζει η ασύδοτη και άναρχη ανάπτυξη... *Αντίθετα πρέπει να υπερασπιστούμε αυτό που μας αναγνωρίστηκε και να το διαφυλάξουμε...*


Επαναφέρω το σχόλιο του Αργύρη γιατί πέρα από τον ενθουσιασμό (δικαιολογημένος για λίγες μέρες ακόμα) η νομιμοποίηση δεν έχει επέλθει.
Νομίζω ότι τώρα αρχίζει η πιό κρίσιμη περιόδος για το awmn γιατί καλείται να δείξει πόσο υπεύθυνα κινείται για να κατακτήσει τα επόμενα βήματα.
Εκκρεμούν θέματα εσωτερικά (σύλλογος - "αντισύλλογος", όργανα αυτοπροστασίας κλπ) και απουσίες awmnιτών που με τεχνικές και οργανωτικές προτάσεις τους μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. 
Μου λείπουν φωνές από το forum που ενώ πρόσκαιρα νόμιζα ότι με ανακούφιζε η απουσία τους τώρα που υπάρχουν νέα δεδομένα έχουμε ανάγκη μια εποικοδομητική συναίνεση.
Ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός του AWMN τώρα πιά είμαστε εμείς.

----------


## katsaros_m

Μπράβο παιδιά σε όλους σας, που με κόπο και προσπάθεια ετών κάνατε το παραπάνω εφικτό, μπράβο σε εκείνους που το πίστεψαν, και special μπράβο στον Δαμιανό (dti) που το κυνήγησε και το έπιασε.
ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΡΗ ΑΞΗΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΩ  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχες αναφέρει οτι τώρα τον Απρίλη είναι η εξέταση της ένστασής σου, έτσι δεν είναι; 
> Ίσως αν μπορούσες να ζητήσεις μια νέα παράταση, να βοηθούσε πολύ για την ευνοϊκότερη αντιμετώπιση της περίπτωσής σου.


Δεν θυμάμαι αν ο nmout έχει κάνει ένσταση ή αίτηση ακύρωσης, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, δυστυχώς, το εφαρμοσταίο δίκαιο είναι εκείνο που ίσχυε κατα τον χρόνο έκδοσης της διοικητικής πράξης. 
Αν βγεί τροποποίηση του νόμου σήμερα, που μας εξαιρεί από την αδειοδότηση, τότε αυτό δεν έχει αναδρομική ισχύ, εκτός και αν η ιδια η τροποποίηση αναφέρει ρητά ότι είχει αναδρομικότητα.
Ας μας πει και ο templar που είναι πιο ειδικός.

ΥΓ. Φυσικά ΠΟΛΛΑ συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στους συντελεστές.... αφανείς και εμφανείς.

----------


## ta03

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους !

----------


## nikpet

Welldone boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nkostas

> Αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ όλες οι κοινότητες μαζί, για να πραγματοποιήσουμε αυτό που ευχήθηκε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης:
> Να συνδέσουμε όλη την Ελλάδα!


Στηριζόμενος σε αυτή τη φράση , έγινε κάποια αναφορά για το ενδεχόμενο σύνδεσης των ασύρματων δικτύων μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ? Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοούσε ασύρματη σύνδεση των πόλεων μεταξύ τους...

----------


## tse0123

ΟΛΕΕΕ!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μπράβο κι από μένα (μόλις τώρα το είδα)  ::  

ngia. dti, nvak [edit] και argi [/edit] τα respects μου (ρε νικήταααα είσαι λουκούμιιιι, είσαι λουκούμι με γραβάτα και κοστούμιιι!  ::   ::  )

Κρίσιμο θέμα πλέον αυτό της πολεοδομίας, νομίζω μπορεί να κερδιθεί.

Πολύ σημαντική η επισήμανση του Mauve για την εντιμότητά μας ως σύλλογος και δίκτυο απέναντι στην EETT, είναι πραγματικά "Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ"  ::  καθώς μου φαίνεται πως αποτελείται από ανοιχτόμυαλα άτομα.

Προτείνω κι εγώ να μπεί στο φόρουμ logo με link στο site της EETT, κάτω κάτω στην πρώτη σελίδα (ή και πάνω), τουλάχιστον ως ένδειξη της "συμβατότητας".

Και πάλι μπράβο, πάντα τέτοια!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ όλες οι κοινότητες μαζί, για να πραγματοποιήσουμε αυτό που ευχήθηκε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης:
> Να συνδέσουμε όλη την Ελλάδα!
> 
> 
> Στηριζόμενος σε αυτή τη φράση , έγινε κάποια αναφορά για το ενδεχόμενο σύνδεσης των ασύρματων δικτύων μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ? Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοούσε ασύρματη σύνδεση των πόλεων μεταξύ τους...


Το ΕΔΕΤ δεν παρέχει σύνδεση σε ιδιωτικά δίκτυα (είτε αυτά είναι ασύρματα ή οχι , είτε κερδοσκοπικα ή μη ). Μάλιστα απο οσο γνωρίζω έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς αιτήσεις απο μη κερδοσκοπικούς συλλόγους , οι οποίες έχουν απορριφθει.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ όλες οι κοινότητες μαζί, για να πραγματοποιήσουμε αυτό που ευχήθηκε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης:
> Να συνδέσουμε όλη την Ελλάδα!
> 
> 
> Στηριζόμενος σε αυτή τη φράση , έγινε κάποια αναφορά για το ενδεχόμενο σύνδεσης των ασύρματων δικτύων μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ? Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοούσε ασύρματη σύνδεση των πόλεων μεταξύ τους...


Προφανώς εννοούσε ασύρματη διασύνδεση. Ειδικά για το ΕΔΕΤ δεν έγινε καμία αναφορά. 
Παλιότερα που είχα προτείνει σε κάποια παρουσίαση του ΕΔΕΤ (όπου είχε αναφερθεί οτι υπάρχει άφθονο διαθέσιμο bandwidth), να διατεθεί μέρος αυτού του bandwidth για τη διασύνδεση των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων, δε φάνηκε να τους άρεσε η ιδέα.

Βέβαια ακόμη παλιότερα, όταν είχε τεθεί ευθέως το θέμα σε στελέχη του ΕΔΕΤ, είχαμε την οδηγία να ζητήσουμε peering aggreement ξεχωριστά με το ΕΔΕΤ η κάθε κοινότητα. Τότε κολλήσαμε στη γνωμάτευση της νομικής υπηρεσίας του ΕΔΕΤ και λόγω της αλλαγής της Κυβέρνησης (και της συνεπαγόμενης αλλαγής στη Διοίκηση του ΕΔΕΤ) η ευκαιρία χάθηκε.

Είμαι της άποψης να το κυνηγήσουμε κι αυτό αμέσως μόλις εμφανιστεί και επίσημα η "έγκριση" της ΕΕΤΤ στην προσπάθειά μας.

----------


## nmout

> η γνωμάτευση της ΕΕΤΤ έγινε προ της ανάληψης της νέας Διοίκησης


θεμα διοικησης ειναι η θεμα νομων?
αναμενουμε νεο σχετικο νομο?
12/4 ειναι η εκδικαση της ενστασης στη πολεοδομια

----------


## dti

Η δική σου περίπτωση ήταν αυτό που απευχόμασταν να συμβεί και σε μας.
Οι νόμοι που ίσχυαν (και ισχύουν μέχρι σήμερα) για τα κεραιοσυστήματά μας είναι ξεπερασμένοι από την πραγματικότητα και τις ανάγκες της κοινωνίας μας (σε ότι τουλάχιστον μας αφορά).

Η νέα διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ έχει άλλο αέρα προφανώς γιατί ο νέος νόμος για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες τους δίνει συγκεκριμένες αρμοδιότητες, αλλά πέρα από αυτό στην ερμηνεία των νόμων πάντα παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο τα πρόσωπα που καλούνται να πάρουν αποφάσεις.

Νομίζω οτι το Φ.Ε.Κ του Ε.Κ.Κ.Ζ.Σ. θα σε βοηθήσει και μακάρι η υπόθεσή σου να κλείσει με το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## papashark

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το thread.

Μπράβο για στα παιδιά που έκαναν συνάντηση με τον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ. 

4η τουλάχιστον συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ (πρώτη γνωριμίας ο dti και εγώ, δεύτερη το ναυάγιο εγώ και ο nkladakis, τρίτη ο ngia και δεν ξέρω ποιός άλλος από το ΔΣ, 4η αυτή) και όχι 3η που γράφτηκε πρωτίτερα

Πιο πολύ μπράβο όμως, γιατί επιτέλους ο σύλλογος άρχισε να χαράσει πορεία προς τον ορθόδοξο τρόπο και όχι τα παλαβά.

Μπράβο που επιτέλους θάψατε τα περί "ευρυζωνικών ραδιοερασιτεχνών" και παρόμοιες μπαρούφες που δεν πρόκειται να είχαν ποτέ καμία τύχη.

Μπράβο που επιτέλους αποφασίσατε να ασχοληθείτε σοβαρά με αυτόν που πρέπει, και ξεχάσατε τις άλλες μπαρούφες για να παρακάμψετε την ΕΕΤΤ και να πάτε κατευθείαν στον αρμόδιο υπουργό γιατί η ΕΕΤΤ είναι δήθεν αδύναμη.

Μπράβο που επιτέλους αρχίσατε να συζητάτε το υπάρχον νομικό πλαίσιο και πως θα ελιχθούμε μέσα σε αυτό, και όχι για το πως θα φτιαχτεί ο ιδανικός κόσμος μέσα από το AWMN.

Ευτυχής συγκηρία που δημοσιεύτηκε ο ΕΚΖΣΣ με τις αναμενόμενες εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλαγές (συγκεκριμένα από τον Οκτώβρη που τις επέβαλε η ΕΕ, αλλά 6 μήνες για την ελληνική δημοκρατία είναι όχι απλά αναμενόμενος χρόνος αλλά και σύντομος).


Ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε να κινήστε σε παρόμοιο μονοπάτι, τόσο όσον αφορά τα θέματα της ΕΕΤΤ, είτε αυτά είναι τα λινκ, είτε είναι τα κεραιοσυστήματα, αλλά και όσον αφορά την Πολεοδομία. Ελπίζω να μάθετε ότι στο ελληνικό κράτος-τέρας, επιβιώνεις πηγαίνοντας με το ποτάμι, και όχι με το λάβαρο της επανάστασης.

----------


## nikpet

> ngia. dti, nvak τα respects μου (ρε νικήταααα είσαι λουκούμιιιι, είσαι λουκούμι με γραβάτα και κοστούμιιι!   )



Τον argi ξέχασες που ήταν και αυτός παρών στην συνάντηση...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχάριστα νέα όλα!

Μπράβο στο σύλλογο.

Μένει να δούμε αν θα εφαρμοστούν...  ::

----------


## nvak

> Ένα μόνο κεραιοσύστημα; Και τι θα πρωτομπεί εκεί επάνω;  
> Εκτός και αν μιλάμε για κάποιον πύργο 5-6 μέτρα ώστε να χωράνε όλες οι απαιτήσεις της πολυκατοικίας + οι δικές μας. 
> Γαιτί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ιστός που να σηκώνει επίγεια τηλεόραση, δορυφορική και έστω 3-4 interface με αντίστοιχα πιάτα, βεβαίως-βεβαίως. 
> Εκεί να δεις "παρεμβολές".


Ένα τρισωλήνιο 4-5μ τα σηκώνει όλα. Ο μονοσωλήνιος ο δικός μου των 4,5m έχει 1TV, 2 πιάτα, και 3 grid.
Σε καμμία περιπτωση δεν πρέπει να τρομάξουμε την πολεοδομία με εγκατατάσεις τύπου dti, alex, b52. 
Έδωσαν και δίνουν αγώνα για τον καλωπισμό και την αισθητική των ταρατσών. Δεν θα συμφωνήσουν με την ιδέα να μοιάζουν οι ταράτσες με την ταράτσα του Πύργου των Αθηνών  ::  

Καιρός είναι να επιβληθεί και η κεντρική δορυφορική κεραία και να πάψουν να έχουν όλα τα μπαλκόνια απο ένα πιάτο nova συν 6-7 στην ταράτσα !!!

----------


## racer

Μπράβο και από εμένα στο Σύλλογο και στον dti (ναι, στον dti!)

----------


## aangelis

Μπράβο και από εμένα στο Σύλλογο.

----------


## babisbabis

> *Καιρός είναι να επιβληθεί και η κεντρική δορυφορική κεραία* και να πάψουν να έχουν όλα τα μπαλκόνια απο ένα πιάτο nova συν 6-7 στην ταράτσα !!!


Ειμαι τελειως αντιθετος σε αυτο που προτεινεις...
Ο δορυφορομανης π.χ. με τον τροπο που προτεινεις την παταει ασχημα. Ειναι για αυτον ενα χομπι, οπως ειναι το ασυρματο σε εμας.
Ειναι σαν να σου απαγορευουν να βαλεις την grid σου στην ταρατσα.

----------


## acoul

Όπου εφαρμόζουμε το μέτρο, και το σεβασμό στους γύρω μας και το περιβάλλον, η νομοθεσία δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Όπου ξεφεύγουμε από τα παραπάνω, η νομοθεσία χρειάζεται για να μας προστατεύει !!

----------


## nvak

> Ειμαι τελειως αντιθετος σε αυτο που προτεινεις...
> Ο δορυφορομανης π.χ. με τον τροπο που προτεινεις την παταει ασχημα.


Που τον πειράζει ? Χρειάζεται σε μία πολυκατοικία να υπάρχουν περισσότερα του ενός πιάτα για ένα δορυφόρο ? 
Αν βάλει πιάτα για άλλους δορυφόρους δεν θα μπορεί να απαγορέψει στην πολυκατοικία να του βάλουν πολλαπλό LNB. 
Αν βάλει 2,5μ με μοτέρ θα πρέπει να πάει πολεοδομία με στατική μελέτη.

Εννοείται βέβαια ότι στην περίπτωση του wifi, οι κεραίες θα εξυπηρετούν όλους τους ενοίκους  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ένα ευχαριστούμε προς τον Σύλλογο που αυτή την φορά έκανε αυτό που είναι απεσταλμένος να κάνει!
Μην εφησυχάζουμε όμως σε αυτή την μεγάλη επιτυχία αλλά να προχωρήσουμε ότι αφορά την πολεοδομία και βέβαια την εδραίωση της θέσης μας στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Μπράβο παιδιά και σε αυτές τις προσπάθειες να ξέρετε ότι όλοι θα δώσουν ένα χέρι βοηθείας (αν χρειαστεί και οικονομική ενίσχυση) και ξεκινάω από εμένα πρώτα που με το που θα γυρίσω θα ξαναγραφτώ στον Σύλλογο.

----------


## Ygk

> Όπου εφαρμόζουμε το μέτρο, και το σεβασμό στους γύρω μας και το περιβάλλον, η νομοθεσία δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Όπου ξεφεύγουμε από τα παραπάνω, η νομοθεσία χρειάζεται για να μας προστατεύει !!


Νά τα πάλι  ::   ::  
*Μέτρο?* Πόσο είναι αυτό? πότε & που ορίστηκε?
*Σεβασμός?* πώς τον καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας?

Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι στην σφαίρα του.... "έτσι με βολεύει"!
Ο Νομοθέτης πρέπει (χαμογελάτε είναι μεταδοτικό) να έχει ήδη προβλέψει για την αποφυγή του υποκειμενικού....... μέτρου...  ::  

Εν τω μεταξύ αυτή η λέξη "σεβασμός" σουλατσάρει πολύ στο forum τελευταία!
Πιασάρικη, δεν λέω  ::   ::  
Ετσι που την δουλεύετε θα την κατσιάσετε σε λίγο  ::   ::  

Τέρμα το off Topic  :: 

Συνχαρητήρια στα παιδιά για το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας!

----------


## ngia

έκανα ένα ρετουσάρισμα στα RFC μας, τα οποία ζήτησε η ΕΕΤΤ, ανάμεσα στα άλλα
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=34 και θα τους τα στείλω

εκεί που δε βλέπω να καταλήγουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα είναι αυτό



```
Εκείνο που θα γίνει είναι να περιγράψουμε μια τυπική (όχι ακραία κατασκευή) στην ΕΕΤΤ, την οποία θα εισηγηθεί να απαλλαγεί (μαζί με άλλες) από τους σχετικούς πολεοδομικούς κανονισμούς.
```

μιας και οι προτάσεις μέχρι τώρα απέχουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους

----------


## dti

> έκανα ένα ρετουσάρισμα στα RFC μας, τα οποία ζήτησε η ΕΕΤΤ, ανάμεσα στα άλλα
> http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=34 και θα τους τα στείλω


Νικήτα διόρθωσε στο RFC31 το:




> Λειτουργία σε 802.11a
> 
> 1. Αφορά τους χρήστες οι οποίοι έχουν αποκτήσει την απαιτούμενη εμπειρία, επιδεικνύωντας συνεχή δράση στη ζώνη των 2.4GHz για κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.
> 2. Αναφέρεται σε λετουργια στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5450-5750MHz.


Οι συχότητες που παίζουμε είναι 5470-5725 και ίσως είναι καλύτερα να αναφέρονται κανάλια από 5500-5700 MHz.

----------


## Ifaistos

> εκεί που δε βλέπω να καταλήγουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα είναι αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Εκείνο που θα γίνει είναι να περιγράψουμε μια τυπική (όχι ακραία κατασκευή) στην ΕΕΤΤ, την οποία θα εισηγηθεί να απαλλαγεί (μαζί με άλλες) από τους σχετικούς πολεοδομικούς κανονισμούς.
> ```
> 
> μιας και οι προτάσεις μέχρι τώρα απέχουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους


Νομίζω ότι δεν θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στη μορφή του ιστού αλλά στο μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος του. (Νομίζω κάτι γύρω στα 6 μέτρα θα καλύπτε την πλειονότητα το κατασκευών)
Μια ιδέα είναι να δούμε πως ορίζεται για τους Ρ/Ε ο "ιστός" (ίσως από το έγγραφο της Πολεοδόμίας που τους εξαιρεί από την άδεια) και να ακολουθήσουμε αυτό.
Το μόνο που ίσως θα πρέπει να αναφερθεί είναι ο ιστός αυτός θα πρέπει να έχει μόνο εξοπλισμό wifi (για να μην γίνει "παράθυρο" για άλλα πράγματα) αλλά αυτό ξεφεύγει από την δυνατότητα της Πολεοδομίας να το ελένξει, οπότε μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα  ::

----------


## Ygk

Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Α β του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο το ύψος (υπό προϋποθέσεις).
Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Η του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο διαδικαστικά με την πολεοδομία.
Σε νόμο του 2003 ή 2002 υπογεγραμμένο απο τον κ. Βερελή εξαιρούνται ελέγχου απο την πολεοδομία οι ιδοκατασκευές που φέρουν τις κεραίες. Δεν τον έχω αυτή την στιγμή πρόχειρο & επιφυλάσσομαι.

Ωστόσο αυτά είναι Ρ/Ε related! Ορισμός όπως αναφέρει ο Ifaistos δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου!

Είναι ίσως καιρός μιά που πρέπει πια να επικεντρωθούμε σε ένα και μοναδικό κομμάτι, το κομμάτι πώς βγαίνει η ρημάδα η κεραία σε εξωτερικό χώρο, αφού πιά έχουμε και την βοήθεια της ΕΕΤΤ να βρούμε ένα ευλογημένο δικηγόρο και να τον συμβουλευτούμε για τα μέχρι τώρα υφιστάμενα!
Ισως μας βοηθήσει περισσότερο για μία πιό ρεαλιστική πρόταση, κοντά στα σημερινά δεδομένα.

----------


## nvak

- Ανώτερο ύψος ιστού.
- Μέγιστος αριθμός κεραιών WiFi για κάθε πολυκατοικία
- Μέγιστη διάσταση κεραιών
- Υποχρέωση να είναι κοινές οι κεραίες για την πολυκατοικία.

- Δυνατότητα να αποκλίνουμε απο τά μέγιστα με περιβαλλοντική μελέτη και έγκριση απο πολεοδομία.

Αυτά νομίζω ότι φτάνουν. Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι η πολεοδομία θέλει καλαισθησία.
Δεν πρόκειται να μας βάλουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Μάλλον επέκταση της περιγραφής των επιτρεπτών κεραιών για την κάθε πολυκατοικία θα κάνουν, ώστε να περιλάβουν όλες τις ελεύθερες κεραίες με κάποιους περιορισμούς αισθητικής.

----------


## dti

Είμαι της άποψης να επιμείνουμε στον τοπικό χαρακτήρα του wlan και να εξαιρεθεί οποιασδήποτε αδειοδότησης το κεραιοσύστημα, στα πλαίσια της χαλαρότητας και της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας που ΟΛΟΙ επιθυμούμε.

Ας δούμε με ποιο τρόπο έχουν εγκαταστήσει οι πρώτοι 50 κόμβοι(σε interfaces) σύμφωνα με το WiND και ας κάνουμε μία ρεαλιστική για την περίπτωσή μας πρόταση. Ας συγκεντρώσουμε σε ένα άλλο topic πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από τις εγκαταστάσεις μας και ας τις στείλουμε όπως είναι τώρα. Ας τεθεί και στην ΕΕΤΤ αλλά και στην Πολεοδομία το πρόβλημα στη ρεαλιστική του βάση.
Αν θέλουμε ευρυζωνικότητα και ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων, αναγκαστικά και για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να διπλασιαστούν τουλάχιστον οι κόμβοι μας, θα υπάρχουν αρκετές κεραίες σε κάποιους κόμβους μας. 

Διαφωνώ λοιπόν σε οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με περιβαλλοντολογική μελέτη, έναν ιστό ανά κτήριο / πολυκατοικία κλπ. διαδικασίες που θυμίζουν κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας (...άσε που ούτε και αυτοί που πρέπει από το νόμο να υποβάλλουν τέτοιες μελέτες, δεν το κάνουν...)  ::  
Πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να κατοχυρώσουμε τη δυνατότητα για ελεύθερη εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού μας τόσο στις ταράτσες μας όσο και σε δημόσιους χώρους (σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση με την έγκριση και σύμφωνη γνώμη του δήμου, κλπ.), χωρίς ακρότητες, τηρώντας απλά το όριο των 4 ή 6 μέτρων ανά ιστό, με δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης περισσοτέρων του ενός ιστούς, αν αυτό επιβάλλεται από τις συνθήκες (π.χ. έλλειψη οπτικής επαφής από το σημείο εγκατάστασης του 1ου ιστού).

----------


## papashark

> - Ανώτερο ύψος ιστού.
> - Μέγιστος αριθμός κεραιών WiFi για κάθε πολυκατοικία
> - Μέγιστη διάσταση κεραιών
> - Υποχρέωση να είναι κοινές οι κεραίες για την πολυκατοικία.
> 
> - Δυνατότητα να αποκλίνουμε απο τά μέγιστα με περιβαλλοντική μελέτη και έγκριση απο πολεοδομία.
> 
> Αυτά νομίζω ότι φτάνουν. Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι η πολεοδομία θέλει καλαισθησία.
> Δεν πρόκειται να μας βάλουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Μάλλον επέκταση της περιγραφής των επιτρεπτών κεραιών για την κάθε πολυκατοικία θα κάνουν, ώστε να περιλάβουν όλες τις ελεύθερες κεραίες με κάποιους περιορισμούς αισθητικής.


τι λες βρε Νίκο ?

Κοινές κεραίες ?

Δηλαδή εάν ο γείτονας του 2ου θέλει να κάνει ένα λινκ με ένα φίλο του δεν θα μπορεί ? Θα πρέπει να είναι κοινό με τα δικά μου ?

Θα τσακωθώ εγώ μαζί του που έχω ρίξει ένα σκασμό λεφτά και θα του δώσω πρόσβαση ?


Υπάρχει ζωή και εκτός awmn, ξεκαβαλάτε....


Προσέχτε αυτό που είπε στην πρώτη του παράγραφο ο Δαμιανός, "_ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας που ΟΛΟΙ επιθυμούμε_", έγραψε *ΟΛΟΙ και όχι μόνο το AWMN*......

----------


## nvak

> Δηλαδή εάν ο γείτονας του 2ου θέλει να κάνει ένα λινκ με ένα φίλο του δεν θα μπορεί ? Θα πρέπει να είναι κοινό με τα δικά μου ?


Νομίζω ότι θα καλυφθείτε χωρίς τσακωμό στο : 
- Μέγιστος αριθμός κεραιών WiFi για κάθε πολυκατοικία

Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως αν ζητήσουμε πολλά, μας κόψει και τα λίγα η πολεοδομία απαιτώντας άδεια. Για να είναι κάτι ελεύθερο, πρέπει να είναι διακριτικό.

----------


## dti

> Προσέχτε αυτό που είπε στην πρώτη του παράγραφο ο Δαμιανός, "_ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας που ΟΛΟΙ επιθυμούμε_", έγραψε *ΟΛΟΙ και όχι μόνο το AWMN*......


To "ΟΛΟΙ" που ανέφερα, υπονοούσε εμάς και την ΕΕΤΤ. Η οποία ΕΕΤΤ φυσικά σκέφτεται και τους εκτός awmn.

----------


## vmanolis

> Νομίζω ότι θα καλυφθείτε χωρίς τσακωμό στο : 
> - Μέγιστος αριθμός κεραιών WiFi για κάθε πολυκατοικία
> 
> Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως αν ζητήσουμε πολλά, μας κόψει και τα λίγα η πολεοδομία απαιτώντας άδεια. Για να είναι κάτι ελεύθερο, πρέπει να είναι διακριτικό.



Σίγουρα θα διαχωρίζονται τα πιάτα για δορυφορική τηλεόραση από των WiFi ; Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο αφού τα πιάτα είναι ίδια όσον αφορά τον χώρο που καταλαμβάνουν, άρα και... στην επιβάρυνση της όλης εμφάνισης του κτιρίου.
Αλλιώς, ας υποθέσουμε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θέτει όριο 10 δορυφορικά πιάτα ανά κτίριο.
Επίσης ας πούμε ότι σε μια πολυκατοικία με 15 διαμερίσματα έχουν ήδη βάλει οι ένοικοι 8 δορυφορικά πιάτα από 60-120εκ.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορώ εγώ να βάλω μέχρι δύο το πολύ πιάτα για WiFi ;

----------


## Ygk

> ......
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορώ εγώ να βάλω μέχρι δύο το πολύ πιάτα για WiFi ;


μετά θα συνεχίσεις με grid....  ::

----------


## nmout

> Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Α β του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο το ύψος (υπό προϋποθέσεις).


αυτο αφορα ραδιοερασιτεχνες

β) Οι κατασκευές κεραιών Υπουργείων, πρεσβειών, διπλωματικών
αποστολών και ραδιοερασιτεχνών, οι οποίες περιβάλλονται από κτίρια ή το
φυσικό έδαφος ίσου ή μεγαλύτερου ύψους, βρίσκονται στο εσωτερικό πόλης,
χωριού ή στρατοπέδου, δεν προκύπτει ότι επηρεάζουν δυσμενώς την
οσφάλεια της αεροπλοϊας και εφόσον έχει χορηγηθεί εκχώρηση ή έγκριση
ραδιοσυχνοοτήτων εκπομπής ή και λήψης.





> Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Η του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο διαδικαστικά με την πολεοδομία.


αυτο αφορα κεραιες ληψης μονο και αφορα μονο αδεια απο εεττ οχι απο πολεοδομια

η) Οι κατασκευές κεραιών μόνο λήψης εκπομπών που προορίζονται για το
ευρύ κοινό.

----------


## nmout

λετε να ξεμπλεξουμε ετσι?

* Δικαίωμα άδειας εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας
ερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου.

ʼδεια εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου λαμβάνουν:*

1. Τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του παρόντος κανονισμού 
και:

1.1. Είναι κάτοχοι αντιστοίχου Ελληνικού πτυχίου ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

1.2. Δεν τους έχει αφαιρεθεί οριστικά η άδεια ερασιτεχνικού σταθμού 
ασυρμάτου.

2. Τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που διαθέτουν ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια της αλλοδαπής και 
ικανοποιούν τα οριζόμενα στα άρθρα 22, 23 και 24 του παρόντος Κανονισμού. 

* 3. Τα μη κερδοσκοπικά σωματεία ή σύλλογοι που πληρούν τις παρακάτω 
προϋποθέσεις:

3.1. Εχουν συσταθεί και λειτουργούν νόμιμα

3.2. Από το καταστατικό τους προκύπτει ότι αποσκοπούν στην υποστήριξη και 
ανάπτυξη της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

3.3. Υπάρχει απόφαση του σωματείου ή συλλόγου με την οποία ορίζεται μέλος 
του, αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης "κατηγορίας 1", ως ο υπεύθυνος λειτουργίας 
του ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σταθμού (cΙυb statibn).
*

* 17. Απαλλάσσονται από την γραπτή εξέταση όσοι καταθέσουν αντίγραφο πτυχίου 
τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης (ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ) της ημεδαπής ή ισοτίμων σχολών της 
αλλοδαπής, κατεύθυνσης ηλεκτρονικού ή ηλεκτρολόγου ή τηλεπικοινωνιακού, ή 
άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Α' ή Β'.
*

----------


## Ifaistos

> Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Α β του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο το ύψος (υπό προϋποθέσεις).
> Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Η του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο διαδικαστικά με την πολεοδομία.
> Σε νόμο του 2003 ή 2002 υπογεγραμμένο απο τον κ. Βερελή εξαιρούνται ελέγχου απο την πολεοδομία οι ιδοκατασκευές που φέρουν τις κεραίες. Δεν τον έχω αυτή την στιγμή πρόχειρο & επιφυλάσσομαι.
> 
> Ωστόσο αυτά είναι Ρ/Ε related! Ορισμός όπως αναφέρει ο Ifaistos δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου!
> 
> Είναι ίσως καιρός μιά που πρέπει πια να επικεντρωθούμε σε ένα και μοναδικό κομμάτι, το κομμάτι πώς βγαίνει η ρημάδα η κεραία σε εξωτερικό χώρο, αφού πιά έχουμε και την βοήθεια της ΕΕΤΤ να βρούμε ένα ευλογημένο δικηγόρο και να τον συμβουλευτούμε για τα μέχρι τώρα υφιστάμενα!
> Ισως μας βοηθήσει περισσότερο για μία πιό ρεαλιστική πρόταση, κοντά στα σημερινά δεδομένα.


Συμφωνώ και νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση.
Δίνουμε τα παραπάνω (και ότι άλλο μαζέψουμε στο μεταξύ) σε έναν δικηγόρο και συντάσει αυτός ένα κείμενο που να μας καλύπτει.

----------


## Ygk

Ολα αυτά τα Ρ/Ε είναι γνωστά & υλοποιημένα από πολλούς στον χώρο μας!

Στα πλαίσια αυτής της σιωπής απο τους υλοποιήσαντες καταλήγουμε να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό απο την αρχή!

Μερικά πράγματα δυστυχώς δεν γράφονται open μιας και το forum διαβάζεται! Ισως να είναι και σωστά έτσι γιατί ενώ απο την μία θα βοηθούσε για την ασφαλέστερη, όσο αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι δυνατόν, ανάπτυξη του δικτύου από την άλλη θα μπορούσε να γίνει εργαλείο στα χέρια του κακόβουλου!

Δυστυχώς υπάρχουμε μόνο στα λόγια και όχι στά χαρτιά της νομοθεσίας.
Είμαστε γκρίζα ζώνη & ο καθένας μας απλά ελπίζει ότι θα σκάσει μακρυά του & όχι επάνω του!






> Στον 2801/2000 παράγραφος 2 Η του άρθρου 1 τούς εξαιρεί απο διαδικαστικά με την πολεοδομία.


Την συγνώμη μου για την λάθος διατύπωση.
Το attached file στο trhread "Ραδιοερασιτέχνες vs Πολεοδομία" τους εξαιρεί & απο αυτή την παράγραφο!

----------


## nvak

> Σίγουρα θα διαχωρίζονται τα πιάτα για δορυφορική τηλεόραση από των WiFi ; Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο αφού τα πιάτα είναι ίδια όσον αφορά τον χώρο που καταλαμβάνουν, άρα και... στην επιβάρυνση της όλης εμφάνισης του κτιρίου.
> Αλλιώς, ας υποθέσουμε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θέτει όριο 10 δορυφορικά πιάτα ανά κτίριο.
> Επίσης ας πούμε ότι σε μια πολυκατοικία με 15 διαμερίσματα έχουν ήδη βάλει οι ένοικοι 8 δορυφορικά πιάτα από 60-120εκ.
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορώ εγώ να βάλω μέχρι δύο το πολύ πιάτα για WiFi ;


Δεν διαχωρίζονται και ούτε πρέπει.
Αν η πολυκατοικία έχει ήδη 8 δορυφορικά και τα 6 είναι nova, σύμφωνα με το σενάριό μου θα πρέπει να μείνει με 3 πιάτα, μιάς και για nova θα πρέπει να έχει ένα κεντρικό. 

Επιμένω στην τροποποίση απο το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ της διάταξης περί κεντρικής κεραίας, ( ώστε να μας περιλάβει) γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο θα παρακάμψουμε την πλειοψηφία των καταστατικών των πολυκατοικιών.

Δεν πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει ότι το 99% των προβλημάτων προέρχονται απο τους συνενοίκους και όχι απο την πολεοδομία ή τους γειτόνους !!

----------


## ngia

Για να καταλήγουμε, έχουμε περίπου τις ακόλουθες προτάσεις:

(με κ. σκοπό να παρακάμψουμε την πλειοψηφία των καταστατικών των πολυκατοικιών)
Επιτρέπεται μόνο ένα κεντρικό κεραιοσύστημα ανα πολυκατοικία για λήψη επίγειας ή δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου, και WiFi. 
Δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση μονοσωλήνιου ή τρισωλήνιου ιστού ανώτερου ύψους 4μ από το ψηλότερο σημείο της οικοδομής. 
Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση τοποθέτησης παραβολικών κατόπτρων, όταν αυτά δεν υπερβαίνουν την διάμετρο του 1μέτρου" 
Δυνατότητα απόκλισης από τα παραπάνω υπάρχει κατόπιν έγκρισης από πολεοδομία. 

Εξαιρείται της αδειοδότησης μονοσωλήνιος ιστός μήκους 4 μ. ή 4μετρος / 6μετρος τρισωλήνιος ιστός από το ψηλότερο σημείο του κτηρίου, ή 6 μ. από το επίπεδο της ταράτσας, επαρκώς στερεωμένο με αντιρρίδες ή επίτονα. 
Δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση δορυφορικών πιάτων μέχρι 1,2 μ., είτε panels, είτε grid που χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για λήψη & εκπομπή στις ISM ζώνες. 
Ο αριθμός των εγκατεστημένων κεραιών ανά ιστό δεν μπορεί να έιναι μεγαλύτερος από 4

Εξαιρείται της αδειοδότησης μονοσωλήνιος ή τρισωλήνιος ιστός μήκους 6μ από το ψηλότερο σημείο , για εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστημάτων που εκπέμπουν στις ISM ζώνες

Δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση μονοσωλήνιου ή τρισωλήνιου ιστού ανώτερου ύψους 4μ από το ψηλότερο σημείο της οικοδομής, για εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστημάτων που εκπέμπουν στις ISM ζώνες. 
Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση τοποθέτησης παραβολικών κατόπτρων, όταν αυτά δεν υπερβαίνουν την διάμετρο του 1μέτρου" 
Δυνατότητα απόκλισης από τα παραπάνω υπάρχει κατόπιν έγκρισης από πολεοδομία. 

Βασικά ? αν θα προτείνουμε μία κεντρική εγκατάσταση ή όχι (δεν μας βολεύει αλλά φαίνεται ωραία) και αν θα εξειδικεύσουμε μόνο για ISM ή θα το αφήσουμε γενικό.



επίσης θα χρειαστούμε δύο τουλ. φωτογραφίες που να περιγράφουν τη μέση κατάσταση. Ένας τυπικός ιστός και ένας τυπικός πύργος (κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ένα του nvak 4μ που κάνει λουκούμι).

----------


## nvak

Όλες οι προτάσεις καλές φαίνονται. Παίρνουμε γνώμη απο δικηγόρο για να μας επισημάνει σημεία που πρέπει να προσέξουμε και προχωράμε. 
Καταστατικό - Πολεοδομία είναι τα δύο σημεία σκόπελοι - στόχοι. 

Το μόνο πυργάκι στημένο είναι το:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20442
Ίσως θα βόλευε να στηθεί ένα μόνο για φωτογράφηση. 
Αν βρείτε ταράτσα - μοντέλο μπορώ να σας δώσω ένα. 
Θα χρειασθεί κάνα 3ωρο η όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## dti

Διαφωνώ να υποβάλλουμε φωτογραφία μιας "μέσης λύσης" ή από μη πραγματική εγκατάσταση.
Επιμένω οτι πρέπει να υποβάλλουμε φωτογραφίες από τους 50 πρώτους κομβούχους σε interfaces. 
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να πάμε να βγάλουμε οι ίδιοι τα μάτια μας...

Η Πολεοδομία αν δει την πραγματικότητα, πιθανόν να σοκαριστεί στην αρχή, αλλά μετά με διαπραγματεύσεις μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε να πετύχουμε περισσότερα.

Διαφωνώ κάθετα με την ύπαρξη ενός και μοναδικού ιστού ανά πολυκατοικία.
Οι λόγοι είναι οτι:
- Οι ιστοί για tv που μπαίνουν στις πολυκατοικίες είναι "ψεύτικοι", ακατάλληλοι για τις εγκαταστάσεις μας, μικρότερου μήκους συνήθως από 4 μ. Αν είναι να αντικατασταθεί ο ιστός με κάτι καλύτερο (π.χ. πράσινος νεροσωλήνας) πρέπει να υπάρχει σύμφωνη γνώμη του διαχειριστή και η σύγκρουση με κάποιον κακό συνιοδιοκτήτη πάρα πολύ πιθανή. Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης αλλά ενοικιαστής θα είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο να γίνει δεκτό το αίτημά του.
- Ακόμη όμως κι αν μπει μόνο ένας ιστός, τί να πρωτοχωρέσει εκεί πάνω;
Κεραία στα VHF, Κεραία στα UHF, Κεραία ραδιοφώνου, Κεραία omni, πόσα πιάτα (για nova, για HellasSat, για δορυφορικό Internet, για δικά μας links, κλπ. κλπ.)...
- Άντε και χώρεσαν οι κεραίες, τί θα γίνει αν από το σημείο που είναι ο ένας και μοναδικός ιστός δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με το άλλο άκρο;
Θα καταργήσουμε δηλαδή πολλά από τα links μας μόνο και μόνο για λόγους "καλαισθησίας"; Έχω ήδη αναφέρει σε μερικούς οτι ακόμη και στην Ελβετία (που φημίζεται για την ποιότητα ζωής ) σε μονοκατοικίες μπαίνουν 5 κεραίες συμβατικής τηλεόρασης και 2 ραδιοφώνου, χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε δορυφορικά πιάτα κλπ.

Ας μην γινόμαστε άθελά μας βασιλικώτεροι του βασιλέως.
Ας διεκδικήσουμε οτι μπορούμε με βάση τον εξοπλισμό που υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένος.

Ακόμη κι αν κριθούν από την Πολεοδομία στις συζητήσεις που θα κάνουμε ως απαράδεκτες κάποιες από τις εγκαταστάσεις μας, θα έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να κάνουμε επεμβάσεις σε πολύ πιο περιορισμένο αριθμό σε σχέση με αυτό που θα έχουμε αν υιοθετήσουμε τις πολύ συντηρητικές προτάσεις που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω.
Δεν θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε παράνομοι και εύκολη λεία σε όποιον αποφασίσει να ψάξει το θέμα με την Πολεοδομία. Μας δίνεται μια ευκαιρία, ας είμαστε λοιπόν ειλικρινείς και να υποβάλλουμε ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις.
Παρακαλώ για την ενεργή συμμετοχή όλων στο θέμα αυτό, το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## ngia

ωραία να καταλήξουμε σε αυτό ίσως
είναι αρκετά γενικό ώστε να μην μας περιορίζει

Δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση μονοσωλήνιου ή τρισωλήνιου ιστού ανώτερου ύψους 4μ από το ψηλότερο σημείο της οικοδομής, για εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστημάτων που εκπέμπουν στις ISM ζώνες. 
Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση τοποθέτησης παραβολικών κατόπτρων, όταν αυτά δεν υπερβαίνουν την διάμετρο του 1μέτρου" 
Δυνατότητα απόκλισης από τα παραπάνω υπάρχει κατόπιν έγκρισης από πολεοδομία. 

φωτογραφίες παρακαλώ..

----------


## dti

Να μην προσδιορίσουμε το 1 μ. (π.χ. ο netsailor έχει πιάτο 1.20) 
Να πούμε (με σκόπιμη ασάφεια): 
"Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται καμία αδειοδότηση τοποθέτησης παραβολικών κατόπτρων, όπως ακριβώς ισχύει για τα δορυφορικά πιάτα".

Χθες έγινε από τον johns τηλεφώνημα στην Πολεοδομία αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου (για nova) στην ταράτσα και του είπαν οτι δε χρειάζεται καμία άδεια.

Φωτογραφίες από τους 3 ιστούς μου θα ανεβάσω το απόγευμα.

----------


## enaon

Μου αρέσουν οι προτάσεις του nvak, είναι προσγειωμένες και λογικές κλπ.
Από την άλλη ο dti προτείνει να παρουσιάσουμε το παρόν, να τους φέρουμε μπροστά στην πραγματικότητα, όχι στον σχεδιασμό μας. 

Του nvak είναι ωραία ιδέα, του dti είμαστε εμείς, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δούμε το υλικό που ζητά ο Δαμιανός, άσχετα με το αν τελικά πάμε για Νίκο. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι καλό χαρτί η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## mojiro

> Χθες έγινε από τον johns τηλεφώνημα στην Πολεοδομία αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου (για nova) στην ταράτσα και του είπαν οτι δε χρειάζεται καμία άδεια.


δε κανετε και ενα τηλεφωνημα να ρωτησετε, τι ισχυει αμα το πιατο το
"δορυφορικο" εχει μια αποσταση απο το πατωμα, ανω της φυσιολογικης ?

αλλο να ειναι το κεντρο του, μισο μετρο απο το πατωμα και αλλο τρια...
δε την νοιαζει την πολεοδομια αμα θα ειναι πιατο, ψησταρια κλπ αλλα
αμα μπορει να αποβει επικινδυνο, μη παιζετε με τις λεξεις...

λετε πιατα, και νομιζετε οτι το μιαλο του αλλου, παει σε ιστους και πυργους...
σας λεει ναι - διοτι νομιζει οτι ειναι επιδαπεδιο πιατο, αλλα αμα το δει θα σας
πει προστιμο...

----------


## dti

> μισο μετρο απο το πατωμα και αλλο τρια...
> δε την νοιαζει την πολεοδομια αμα θα ειναι πιατο, ψησταρια κλπ αλλα
> αμα μπορει να αποβει επικινδυνο, μη παιζετε με τις λεξεις...


Σωστά! 
Γι αυτό, είναι ενδεχόμενο η πολεοδομία να ζητήσει στατική μελέτη σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να τυποποιήσουμε* και με μια απλή υπεύθυνη δήλωση (όχι αίτηση για άδεια), να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων.

*μπορεί να γίνει ξεχωριστή τυποποίηση για πύργο by nvak, μονοσωλήνιο "πράσινο" εγκατεστημένο στο πλαϊνό τοίχο του δώματος X μέτρα από την άκρη του κτιρίου με 3 πιάτα 80 cm και μία omni κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Δαμιανό… δεν έχει καμία σκοπιμότητα να βάλουμε κανόνες που ξέρουμε ότι δεν μας βολεύουν και σίγουρα θα ξεχειλώσουμε για να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας!

Στις περισσότερες εγκαταστάσεις δεν μπορώ να πω ότι διακρίνω καλαισθησία αλλά tough έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Για να παίξουν χρειάζονται και τον χώρο τους και την κακομουτσουνιά τους. 

Άλλωστε πολύ extreme κατασκευές που δεν εμπίπτουν σε μια απλή περιγραφή κατασκευής όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω.. έχω δει πολύ λίγες… μετριούνται στα δάκτυλα.. 

Από δικές μου εμπειρίες πάντως θα σας πω και την δική μου γνώμη… Με την πολεοδομία ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να βγάλουμε ΠΟΤΕ άκρη όσες οδηγίες και αν έχουμε καταθέσει και όση βοήθεια και αν πάρουμε από την EETT. Απλά είναι μια κάστα ανθρώπων οι οποίοι στις περισσότερες περιοχές δεν δουλεύουν με μια συγκεκριμένη λογική και κανόνες.

Άμα είναι να σου βγάλουν το λάδι … θα στο βγάλουν ότι και να κάνεις ακόμα και αν οι ίδιοι παραβαίνουν νόμους, οδηγίες και κανόνες. Και να δικαιωθείς πάλι το χρόνο σου θα έχεις χάσει!

----------


## nvak

Με την Πολεοδομία θα μπλέξουμε αν χρειασθεί να πάμε στην Πολεοδομία. 

Η δική μου πρόταση δεν κάνει για τους 15 πρώτους κόμβους στο wind. 
Αν η πολεοδομία δεχθεί την δική μου εκδοχή αυτοί οι κόμβοι θα χρειασθεί να πάνε μελέτη και να πάρουν άδεια ή να μειώσουν τα λινκ.

Πίατα μεγαλύτερα του μέτρου σε ύψος 4 μέτρα χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε μελέτη . Όποιος είναι μηχανικός το καταλαβαίνει.

Επίσης αν πάμε και δείξουμε φωτογραφίες με 4 πιάτα πάνω σε σωλήνα 1,5 ίνσας θα μας διώξουν απο την πόρτα.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση μονοσωλήνιου ή τρισωλήνιου ιστού ανώτερου ύψους 4μ από το ψηλότερο σημείο της οικοδομής, για εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστημάτων που εκπέμπουν στις ISM ζώνες. 
> *Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση τοποθέτησης παραβολικών κατόπτρων, ή άλλου τύπου κεραιών για χρήση στις ISM ζώνες. 
> *Δυνατότητα απόκλισης από τα παραπάνω υπάρχει κατόπιν έγκρισης από πολεοδομία.


Οι αλλαγές που προτείνω με bold

----------


## nmout

εγω παντος εχω ρωτησει εγγραφως την πολεοδομια τι να τους υποβαλω για να εγκρινουν κεραια wifi και δορυφορικη και δεν απαντανε εδω και 1 χρονο, και τους το εχω θυμισει επανηλλημενως.
σε καποιον αλλον ομως απαντησαν το συννημενο

----------


## dti

Απάντησαν πριν 2 χρόνια έτσι (Μάϊος 2004). Και πιθανόν να ισχύει ακόμη αυτή η νομοθεσία, αλλά εσένα γιατί δεν σου απαντούν από τη στιγμή που σου έριξαν και το πρόστιμο; Δεν είναι κάπως παράλογο αυτό;
Πάντως τον Μάϊο του 2004 πιθανότατα δεν ήξεραν τίποτε περί wi-fi...
Τελικά με την ένσταση τί έγινε;

----------


## mbjp

αν ισχυει αυτη η απαντηση απο την πολεοδομια τοτε live my may to eat threeleaf...
Κορυφαίο το περι συναίνεσης των συνιδιοκτητών.

----------


## nmout

ο νεος νομος 3431-3-2-2006 Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών στο αρθρο 31 παρ. 13 τα ιδια λεει

Σχετικα με την συσταση / επιρροη της εεττ στην πολεοδομια, υπερ υμων, εκει που μπορει να εχει αποτελεσμα, ειναι περι εκκρεμουσας αποφασης του υπεχωδε.

Αυτη η αποφαση μπορει να εξαιρει τα wifi, χαριν της διαδοσης της ευρυζωνικοτητας
και να εξαιρει και τις δορυφορικες διοτι υπαρχουν πανω απο 20 δορυφοροι και ειναι τεχνικα αδυνατον με 1 σταθερη κεντρικη κεραια πολυκατοικιας να λαμβανεται σημα απο ολους τους δορυφορους (π.χ. η nova ειναι στον hotbird και ο νεος δορυφορος hellas sat ειναι σε αλλο σημειο στον οριζοντα)

αν μιλατε με εεττ θιξτε το, αυτος ειναι ο τροπος / δρομος για να ξεμπλεξουμε
διοτι τωρα οτι κανει το mega για αδεια πρεπει να κανουμε και εμεις
(μην αναφερετε λεπτομερειες για 1 η 5 grid, γιατι περιπλεκονται τα πραγματα, αμα χρειαζεται αδεια το ιδιο ειναι, αν παλι εξαιρουνται αδειας παλι το ιδιο ειναι, ειτε 1 ειτε 5)

η αποφαση για την ενσταση απο βδομαδα

----------

